# HTML Dokument als Hintergrund und die Links von Ordner und Programme



## RealDragon (2. August 2003)

Hallo Leute!!!

Also ich hab folgendes Problem ich will ein HTML Dokument erstellen mit Diversen Bildchen und diese sollen dann als Links dienen zu meinen Ordner und Programme auf den Rechner ... ausprobiert hatte ich das nur mit Programmen bis jetzt aber da kommt immer das Fenster zum Download und danach wird erst das Programm geöffnet. 

Geht das nicht irgendwie das die Links sofort die Programme oder Ordner öffnen? 

MfG RealDragon


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. August 2003)

Hallo,

es ist aus Sicherheitsgründen unmöglich mit HTML oder Javascript Programme am Rechner zu starten. Wie hatten mal ein Beispiel das den Programmaufruf mit PHP realisierte, leider habe den Link nicht hier... Mit reinem HTML / JS ist dies aber unmöglich.

bye


----------



## RealDragon (2. August 2003)

Hmmmm ... ist es denn irgenwie ander möglich? ... also Icons finde ich ziemlich uncool ... will schon was geiles haben


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. August 2003)

Google mal nach Windowsblinds - damit kannst deinen Desktop ziemlich umfangreich modifizieren...


----------



## RealDragon (2. August 2003)

hmmm WindowBlinds hab ich drauf ... mein Theme ist auch ziemlich geil (für mein Geschmack) ... aber wie soll ich da das verwirklichen was ich vor habe?
Desktop ohne Icons aber mit den Links zu den Ordnern und Programmen und das am besten mit ein geteiltes Bild oder so ???

Also ich such auch mal nen bißchen!


----------



## Carndret (2. August 2003)

Die gleiche Idee hatte ich auch schon mal vor Kurzem. Da ich mein Hintergrund so wie so fast nie sehe wollte ich das ganze etwas nützlicher getalten. Ich hatte vor, dass so weiter zu führen, dass mir immer die aktuellsten Nachrichten und meine E-Mails angezeigt werden. Außerdem natürlich die Wichtigsten Links zu Webseiten und wie du auch zu meinen Programmen. Ich habe es nicht ganz so weit geschafft wie du (mit den Links). 
Ich hatte auch mal was mit PHP gesehen,  wusste aber nichts das es evtl. das Richtige ist. Dann fange ich das Projekt vielleicht doch noch mal an und sag dir bescheid falls ich's wieder finde...


----------



## MC Breit (2. August 2003)

ist jetzt nicht besonderst toll angepasst und ausgearbeitet, aber meinst du so in der art ?

http://www.mc-breit.de/news/

oder nicht ?

also , da klick mal auf start/programme/"egal"

cu , EmCee


----------



## Carndret (3. August 2003)

nein ich meine wie in win98 dieser Active Desktop. Also der Hintergrund ist die HTML Seite.


----------



## MC Breit (3. August 2003)

achso , und du willst von dortaus direkt auf ordner und programme zugreifen ?

hmmm...

tja , da hat microsoft sich mit der regestrie nen steinbruch gebaut an dem entweder "maschinencode" kentnisse wichtig sind , du die source von allen sys dll´s kennen musst...

oder du ein hacker tool einsetzt...
...was ich nicht empfehle denn dein net schutz geht dann auch flöten aber ansonsten frage mal im forum auf http://www.hackerz-book.de


----------



## Carndret (3. August 2003)

Wenn das so kompliziert ist, lass ich es doch lieber und mach nur eine HTML Seite als Hintergrund, die mir irgendwelche News und so Zeug anzeigt. Die Programmlinks und Ordner kann ich ja dann ganz normal drauf lassen.
Man kann sich doch bestimmt in PHP ein kleines Teil programmieren, dass mir mein E-Mail Account ausließt, oder?
Wobei bei Web.de sowieso so ein kleines Fenster angezeigt wird wo man dann per Buttonklick nachschauen kann. Vielleicht kann ich das irgendwie mit einbinden.


 Post #300


----------



## MC Breit (3. August 2003)

vergiss es !

wenn daN MIT "onjaraction"

[mit JAVA] dah es durch dir reg verboten ist im active x12 steuerelemente in einem nicht modularen körper (Active Desktop) anzuzeigen !


----------



## RealDragon (4. August 2003)

Shit ... das ist mir auch zu kompliziert ... gibt es denn vielleicht ein Programm was das kann ???


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. August 2003)

MC Breit: Bitte achte in Zukunft ein bisschen mehr auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung - das erleichtert das Lesen deiner Beiträge ungemein. 

Danke, ArneE


----------



## MC Breit (5. August 2003)

Hmm...

Villeicht könntest du ja mal mit so nem "Iconproggi" versuchen da wa s zu drehen...


wie währe es den mit :


____________________________________


> ArnE:
> MC Breit: Bitte achte in Zukunft ein bisschen mehr auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung - das erleichtert das Lesen deiner Beiträge ungemein.



1. ich habe das LRS syndrom !
2. ich bin gerade nach einem unfall aus dem krankenhaus gekommen...
3. ich will nur helfen
4. sorry dafür !


----------



## Carndret (5. August 2003)

Ich denke ich weiß jetzt so ungefähr wie und was ich mache (hab meine Anforderung etwas herunter gedreht  ). Hab ein bisschen rumprobiert und hab bemerkt, dass es nur mein PC langsamer macht, wenn ich zu viel reinschmeiße - deswegen lieber ganz einfach halten.

@MC Breit:
1. Ich denke er als Moderator das Recht dich darauf hinzuweisen
2. Kann er nicht wissen, dass du das LRS Syndrom hast
3. Kann er nicht wissen, dass du gerade einen Unfall hattest
4. gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MC Breit (5. August 2003)

thx @ "carn"

 ich meinte das auch nicht negativ *gg*


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. August 2003)

Ich denke auch, dass es ein freundliche Anregung war. usw. usw. Lässt sich endlos weiterführen, aber ich denke, inhaltlich ist es angekommen.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## MC Breit (7. August 2003)

thx , und zurück zum thema ....

,mir ist aufgefallen das die automatische weiterleitung unterstützt wird und (komischer weise) danach flash funzt... probiers mal aus ;-)


<meta equiv="Refresh" content="0,' bla.html '">

oder so ähnlich...


----------

